
Are Haskell selling points being slowly but surely acquired by rival languages? - zeptomu
https://www.reddit.com/r/haskell/comments/inpxxh/are_haskell_selling_points_being_slowly_but/
======
codygman
User experience and how it shapes the way you code is what matters, the
features in isolation or not weaved together the same way are an entirely
different result.

The individual selling points are the smaller part of Haskell's USP.

